# How far above water are clones to be in bubbler?



## mike78wmdayton (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi.. are the clones suppose to be right above the water..in the water somewhat??

or what?? using the $35 bubler shown here.. 

mike


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 22, 2007)

In the water... 
i think we answered this three times now..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 23, 2007)

In the water....


----------



## mike78wmdayton (Jun 23, 2007)

in the section here about making one.. the guy said to keep clones right above water somewhat.. so in the water.. above da water some.. i guess it all works..


----------

